# Server 2008 with XP and 7



## benb2a (Feb 29, 2012)

I have several questions regarding a fullproof integration of XP and Windows 7 but I will limit each post to a specific question.

I had some issues with my first attempt to setup roaming profiles on the network in conjunction with folder redirection. After researching many topics I decided to make the users folder hidden. The only issue is the folder redirection on all of the client computers still shows folder redirection syncing to both users and users$. Could someone please tell me if there is a folder redirection cache or something I have to clear to get the old one to stop because it always errors out of course because it no longer exists.

I instituted the Folder Redirection through a separate group policy named FolderRedir.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is why you always test group policy before before rolling it out to the masses. Do a gpresults and see which policies are being applied for folder redirection and if there are conflicting ones. In reality only one policy should ever win.


----------



## benb2a (Feb 29, 2012)

So - what you are saying is you can't have more than one group policy running at once? I've completely deleted the original group policy that was redirecting them back to an unshared folder. Actually what happened is I completely reformatted the server joined all of the computers back to the domain and for some reason they all still had remembered that old redirection eventhough it wasn't a current GPO. Is there a command to make them forget everything from previous policies? I've tried gpupdate and all of that.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Umm....No that is not what I am saying. Policies are processed in a hierarchical order from the top down. Your Domain GPO will always win if there is a conflicting setting. Same thing goes for any others above the one you are trying to set unless you specify to block inheritance. The term you are looking for is tattooing of group policy. If you had redirection set you should have changed it to move the folders back to the client before you wiped the server.


----------



## benb2a (Feb 29, 2012)

So that being said...what steps do I need to take now to fix the issue. I have a popup windows when logging off showing the folder redirection applying to a users folder and a users$ folder...what are the steps to correct my mistake?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Delete the old local profile. Any profile on the local computer will try to sync.


----------



## benb2a (Feb 29, 2012)

So if I log in as ADMIN and delete all of the old profiles, when the user logs in again - the server should autosync their files and they won't lose anything?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do they currently have access to their profiles? Have you looked on the server to see if the extra profile is also populated on there? If it is when you delete the local unwanted profile it will sync again.

Good idea to do a backup prior to doing anything.


----------

